

What cool gadgets did you get for Christmas or buy yourself for Boxing Day? - dawie

Santa brought me a Samsung 22" Widescreen LCD Monitor (226BW). I guess I was good last year.
======
pg
<http://www.hixenbaugh.net/gallery/detail.cfm?itemnum=1672>

------
innernode
Raju: Hey! I've been developing on my 17" MacBook Pro for exactly a year now
and I've got no complaints other than that sometimes I get eye fatigue if I
work for extended periods of time on the 17" monitor, but then I just hook it
up to my external monitor. Productivity wise I adore the Mac and the OS X
Leopard. Previously I had been working on PC's using Windows XP and didn't
really have all that much faith in Apple and their products, but once I tried
the MB Pro and OS X I was immedeately hooked! And when I could run Windows on
Parallels inside OS X for those apps that required this all my problems were
solved and I can honestly say that my work experience has improved a lot. Hope
this helps - and btw. I'm not a Apple "fanatic" :) Chris

~~~
raju
innernode: Thanks for the response. I too was thinking of the 17" Pro, though
I have to admit, plunking down $3000 for a laptop hurts a bit. Not to say I
would not do it, but it just so happened that a friend of mine picked up the
13" Mac Book a few weeks ago, and although he does not spend a lot of time at
home moonlighting, he says he loves it, and it would work for development
purposes. Needless to say I was a little apprehensive, and figured this would
be a good time to post the question.

I fully intend to use an external monitor anytime I am at my desk, so it was
not the screen size that worried me a lot, rather it was performance, and the
nagging feeling that the Mac Book was not designed keeping developers in mind.

Though again, thanks for the review. Every day I get closer to owning a Mac,
and moving full time (atleast while working at home) on it. Hopefully "closer"
is not too far away...

------
brk
I bought myself a 60" plasma TV and a Eee.

First impressions on the Eee:
[http://blog.karas.net/Das_Blog/bid/3324/Nokia-N810-Not-
yet-A...](http://blog.karas.net/Das_Blog/bid/3324/Nokia-N810-Not-yet-Asus-EEE-
PC-For-Now)

~~~
raju
Hey brk, thanks for the review on the Eee. I have been wondering myself if Eee
is worth the money, and your post helped. But the reason I am replying to your
comment on Hacker News is because you said you use a Mac as your primary
machine. Is that the Mac Book in the picture? If yes, how does this work for
us developers? I am in the market for a Mac and am wondering if the extra
$1000 is worth it on the Pros? Any words of wisdom here...

~~~
mechanical_fish
Not that you asked me, but I have a Macbook with an external monitor. I have
yet to regret saving the $1K by avoiding the Pro. Web programming is not
processor intensive.

I intend to take that $1K and put it toward an iMac -- that'll give me two
Macs and three screens, and the iMac will provide the larger hard drive and
improved video performance that I don't have with the Macbook. Plus, when the
Macbook is away for its warranty repairs, I get to keep working!

~~~
raju
mechanical_fish: Thanks! I really appreciate you responding, and agree with
you in that it makes sense to attach it to an external monitor.

I guess I am pretty convinced that the Mac Book is the way to go, and spending
the extra 1000 on a iMac (or Mini) isn't a bad idea.

------
brlewis
My wife bought me a new laptop battery.

In December my users got a new feature. Screencast here:

<http://img.ourdoings.com/tutorial/morephotos.htm>

------
sanj
A ribcap!

<http://www.ribcap.com>

------
DarrenStuart
well the only gadget type things I got was an electric tooth brush from my Mum
and a cool mico helechopter from the wife(had great fun dive bombing the cat
with it).

------
pistoriusp
I didn't get anything... I'm in startup mode.

